# Survival Knife Recommendation



## Notbeow (Apr 29, 2019)

Looking for a good survival and bushcraft knife. My main focus is on quality and function. Requirements are @ 4” blade (could be slightly longer) , 90 degree spine and full tang. Function to cover processing wood, carving, and dressing game. Something traditional / mountain man that is a good all around knife and under $200 if possible. Lastly I have smaller hands so will need handle to accommodate accordingly.
Curious what y’all would recommend based on experience. And advice on requirements would be appreciated if something seems off. Any thoughts on the LT Wright Bushcrafter?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

An "all around" camp knife to meet the needs of your description, would need to have at least a 10" blade. Especially for "chopping" wood. It will need to have a high carbon (1085, 1095, 80CRV2) steel. That will give it strength and a very hard blade steel. It will need to be tempered in order to give it flex without breaking when chopping into a chunk of wood.

I'd recommend a Kukri or recurve blade. However, a strait blade knife will be better for taking care of game.








This is a knife I made that has a 6-3/4" blade from guard to tip. This pic is after a rough shape and prior to sharpening with the grinder and finishing on a 6000 wet stone.
It is made from a leaf spring (shown below) then cleaned and sent in the forge for hammering thinner and shaping.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Get a bark river bravo 1, in cpm 3v steel, literally one of the best bushcrafting/survival knives there is. Plus, CPM 3v is literally a super steel, strong as hell and holds an edge WAY longer than high carbon steels.

go on YouTube, tons of videos on the, checkout DBK’s channel as well as virtuovice, both do great videos but DBK really beats the hell out of them.

below is the knife I just ordered 









Bark River Knives: Bravo 1 - CPM 3V - Green Canvas Micarta - Rampless


BUY Bark River Knives: Bravo 1 - CPM 3V - Green Canvas Micarta - Rampless IN STOCK at KnivesShipFree.




www.knivesshipfree.com


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In my book there is no single knife that will handle all the chores that you mentioned well enough for me to even consider. 

For brush work or chopping you need a heaver knife and one with just a 5 or 6 inch blade won't do it in my opinion. 

Look to getting a couple of knifes. One to handle the heaver work and one for the carving, and processing of game. I have a Buck folder with a 2 1/2" blade that is great for carving and taking care of animals and have used it for animals up to and including a elk. But for deer and elk I prefer at least a 4" blade either fixed or a folding. One that I used a lot was a Buck Woodsman with a 5" blade. For chopping look to a Kukri for a all around camp knife. It has the bulk to stand up to chopping and other larger chores but I would never use one to clean and butcher a animal.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Personally, I don't think there is a "do it all" knife. I mean, you can, but it won't be the most efficient way to go about it. If I was going to be out for awhile, id take a

Hudson bay axe (bigger then a hatchet, smaller then a felling axe, does both, and its packable)
Bahco laplander or a silky pro bigboy 2000
whatever knife that floats your boat
All of these items are packable.

If weight is a larger concern, I figure if a guy can win a season of Alone with one of these in his pocket, there must be something to it. Not something Jed Smith would have had in his carried, but...


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I always pack a couple knives, good to have a backup and one that can handle delicate work.

I will say, that bark river is a great balance between everything I need it to do. Its A thick blade so it’s great for batoning, its got a convex edge which is what you want for survival (scandi is great too) and the convex shape makes it more durable, its a full tang knife and it’s a super steel So it’s tough as hell and holds an edge forever. It’s got a 90° spine so it’s perfect for striking a ferro rod.

I batoned and feather sticked for 30+ minutes last Saturday with it and was still slicing paper!

if money is an issue, get a morakniv (also known as mora) garberg, hits a lot of the points I mentioned and you can get it for $60 if you want it to come with a ferro rod holder and the ferro rod, it’s about $90


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

This is a great one as well and one I will add to my collection 









Amazon.com : Tops BROS-154-BLK10 Fieldcraft BOB Hunter Black : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Tops BROS-154-BLK10 Fieldcraft BOB Hunter Black : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I was cleaning the backseat of the truck out today and found 6 knives. Two under the seat cubby, and two in each of the door pockets. I don't think I need anymore stickers.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> I was cleaning the backseat of the truck out today and found 6 knives. Two under the seat cubby, and two in each of the door pockets. I don't think I need anymore stickers.


depends on what knives you got, not all are created equal!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I own these three and like them for various reasons:

Tops BOB (comes in two steel options, 1095 and 154CM. Study out which is best for your needs) - TOPS Knives BOB Fieldcraft Knife Black/Green G-10 (4.625" Gray) - Blade HQ
This knife is thick and will stand some serious abuse. But it is a bit heavy as a result.

Benchmade Bushcrafter (S30V)-https://www.bladehq.com/item--Benchmade-162-Bushcrafter-Siebert--14823
This knife is a little more nimble but the S30V is a bit more difficult to sharpen. But edge retention is good. I hate the sheath and bought an Armatus Architect sheath for this knife. Good all around use knife.

White River Firecraft (S35Vn) - White River FC5 Firecraft Fixed Blade Knife OD Green Micarta (5" Stonewash) - Blade HQ
This is my favorite bushcraft knife I own. The blade thickness isn’t too thick or thin. Holds up to a beating. The spine is a crisp 90 degrees to strike a ferro rod, and it has a metal liner for the bow drill divot (unlike the Tops Bob). Also, the sheath is very comfortable and well thought out.

As was mentioned, Bark River makes great knives. I’d love one in 3V steel for bush craft work. Prob with their knives is they make sexy finishes so you feel bad using some of them. But I’d be prouder than a two-peckered billy goat to own one.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't suspect you'll find much for a petitely little 200 hundred bucks, but maybe. One thing for sure, when you loose that baby you'll be crying like a motherless child.
And I am not buyin that story from Taxidermist about finding 6 knives under the seat of his truck...those had to be plants, knowing full well he'd loose them sooner or later and this way he'd know right where to look. In my day probably lost about 40 knives, no $200 ones for sure, but a few pretty good ones. On the other side, maybe found about 2, and those where by accident. My recommendation is start low, around $40-$50 range, loose 'em quick and get it over with...best to spread the heartache out over a couple hunts, so never take more than one in the field at a time. One of the most forgotten, yet useful knives to have out in the field is the 3 blade, 4" folder. It can handle anything from trimming your nails to fancy artwork in that big old Quaky tree you camp by every year. Big knives are for kids, they're the only people I can think of that use a knife to cut down timber, but heck, they got nothin but time. I got a box down stairs in the safe with a fair collection(Iam guessing about 100 of 'em) of knives, Bucks, Old Timers, Swiss Army, Gerbers, Case, and Custom made jobs, you name it I got one... or have sometime in the past lost one...you know how many knives a guy can gather up in 75 years?
But with all this knowledge and experience, good luck and bad luck and time spent in the woods, and time spent around the garage, I never once had a knife save my life.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

*And I am not buyin that story from Taxidermist about finding 6 knives under the seat of his truck...those had to be plants, knowing full well he'd loose them sooner or later and this way he'd know right where to look. *

I did loose them, and found them  If I loose a knife in the woods, I just go back home, fire up the forge, warm the anvil with a hot block of steel from the forge and begin hammering one out.
I have a 1" diameter coil spring I picked up last winter and plan to make a few blades out of it. If I get ambitious, I'll throw in a few layers of 15N20 and make some damascus. I'd go at least 150 layers.


----------



## Towler86 (Aug 28, 2018)

I really like my shieldon knife. But I also have several Mora knives, a garberg, and two or three bush craft blacks on other packs and for general use.
All of them shieldon are fine for bush craft stuff, unless you want to chop down a tree.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Bax, how do you like that Tops BOB, how does it baton?
Did you go 1095 or 154CM?

you’re right about the finish on the bark river but it’s honestly been taking a beating and still looks brand new


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ray said:


> Bax, how do you like that Tops BOB, how does it baton?
> Did you go 1095 or 154CM?
> 
> you’re right about the finish on the bark river but it’s honestly been taking a beating and still looks brand new


I went with the 154CM due to the edge retention properties of that steel as well as better corrosion resistance. But I’m tempted to pick up a Mini-Bob that only comes in 1095 for an emergency pack due to the ease of sharpening that steel has (but I’ll prob need to keep some oil on hand to coat it with after use/storing).

I think it’s ok for batonning. Depending on the wood, the thickness can be a bit cumbersome and can actually bind up in some stronger woods. But I wouldn’t call that a deal breaker. You just need to be sure to get the edge of the log close to the choil to give you plenty of surface area to baton with.

The White River Firecraft though…. That knife never fails to impress me. Dang thingwas thought out perfectly by the designers. Only complaint is the price. I’d love to own a few more if they weren’t so expensive 😂.

Regarding the Bark River knives… I’ve had my eye on a Bravo 1.25 in 3V for a while and have yet to pull the trigger. They make some really cool knives.

Honorable mention for bushcraft - just bought a Settlers Wrench aka Scotch Eye. I haven’t had time to test it yet, but am excited to give it a try.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

KaBar Becker BK2 has been my go-to for a lotta years!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bthewilde said:


> KaBar Becker BK2 has been my go-to for a lotta years!


this knife has a pretty strong following.

Sturdy, thick, and heavy. Will hold up to a lot of abuse.

I’ve never owned one but I know a lot of people sure like ‘em.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’ve actually had the bk2 and the bk16, I lost both of them in the field over the years, which follows with what BPTurkeys is saying, both were great knives


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Those whit rivers are good look knives, I’ve never held one but the ergonomics look great


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ray said:


> Those whit rivers are good look knives, I’ve never held one but the ergonomics look great


they put a lot of thought into everything on that knife. The choil, jimping, ferro rod striker, steel lined bow drill divot, the kydex sheath (although the leather one looks amazing too), the ferro rod holder (location, handle, and sheath mount).

Definitely recommend taking a look if you ever want another.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Bax* said:


> they put a lot of thought into everything on that knife. The choil, jimping, ferro rod striker, steel lined bow drill divot, the kydex sheath (although the leather one looks amazing too), the ferro rod holder (location, handle, and sheath mount).
> 
> Definitely recommend taking a look if you ever want another.


my only complaint with my bark river is the sheath, it’s a fine one for just chucking it into my pack but not a good carry sheath. I actually had to purchase this hand made leather sheath for it, had the guy add the dangler so I can carry my knife even while I have a pack on.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ray said:


> my only complaint with my bark river is the sheath, it’s a fine one for just chucking it into my pack but not a good carry sheath. I actually had to purchase this hand made leather sheath for it, had the guy add the dangler so I can carry my knife even while I have a pack on.


Interesting.

I have the kydex sheaths just to reduce rust risk while on extended trips but I can definitely see why you’d want that one.

The Firecraft as two sheath options but there are other companies out there that can make customs for their models. 

which Bark River do you have pictured?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I actually thought about that kydex deal but couldn’t really find one. It’s a rampless bravo 1, with green canvas micarta handles and cpm 3v steel


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

On the same topic of knives but with folders, just thought I’d show my 940 Osborne with custom scales and back spacer.

I just barely added the scales and spacer, but have owned the knife for a few years. I really like the 940’s blade geometry. It holds up really well to tougher tasks and has served me very well for EDC. My only complaint was the slippery aluminum scales which is why I wanted something more grippy.

The scales come from Rockscale Design and I also have their scales on a couple other knives. Definitely recommend if you are wanting to improve your knife.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Now that’s a looker!


----------



## LeslieHenry (6 mo ago)

A chef's knife may be the most important purchase you will ever make for your kitchen. The blade can range from 12 to 20 centimeters but is usually somewhere in the neighborhood of 15. The blade is usually 3 to 4 centimeters wide and triangular. Their utility is what makes chef's knives so important. They can do everything from finely chopping onions to quickly chopping vegetables to chopping bones. I would also advise you to buy a can crusher; this is an important tool in the kitchen and knives. I bought it at https://www.amazon.ca/HomeBuddy-Can-Crusher-Recycling-Aluminum/dp/B08D6QV6B5. I like the device and the way it works.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

LeslieHenry said:


> A chef's knife may be the most important purchase you will ever make for your kitchen.


But the thread topic is “Survival Knife Recommendation”


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sometimes knowing how to use a chef's knife is survival. 

I went hunting one year with a coworker who pulled out a steak knife to clean a deer with.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> Sometimes knowing how to use a chef's knife is survival.
> 
> I went hunting one year with a coworker who pulled out a steak knife to clean a deer with.


In reality how much knife is enough? LOL


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

middlefork said:


> In reality how much knife is enough? LOL


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

In my younger years of archery hunting, I whacked a deer and after tracking it, I realized I left my knife at home after sharpening it. Never put it back in my pack. I unscrewed a broadhead (the old satellite broadhead) and used the blades to gut it. It worked, but not the fastest and best way to do the job.


----------



## dahinot368 (4 mo ago)

Still looking for ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

